# Favorite "small tastes" books??



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm working on a project that entails looking at as many books as possible which deal with the small plates phenomenon. Doesn't matter whether they're called small plates or appetizers; starters or first courses, tapas, meze, or even dim sum. 

The point is, if you have a favorite book about small bites I'd like to know what it is, why you like it, and who the publisher is. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## hwood (Mar 17, 2008)

Clifford Wright's book, Little Foods of the Mediterranean, is probably the one I go to most often. It's hardly an original choice, but the recipes are good and actually work, and under the generic "mediterranean" label a wide array of cuisines are covered, so I can always find a few interesting things that suit my ethnic interest of the moment. My other favorite is another Clifford Wright book, Mediterranean Vegetables. It isn't intended as a "small bites" book but the majority of the recipes work in small portions because the flavors are quite distinctive, and there are a lot of salady things that have interest and variety, so it wouldn't be redundant to serve a few of them. I find this one especially useful for keeping a tapas sort of meal from getting too meat-heavy. His publisher is Harvard Common Press. What's the project?


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

*http://www.amazon.com/New-Spanish-Table-Anya-Bremzen/dp/0761135553*

Lots of small plates and other recipes. Nicely illustrated, very well written. One of my favprite books.

scb


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, Shel. But for this project I'm looking at books that deal strictly with small plates. For instance, the book _Tapas _meets my criterium, but not books in which tapas play only a part.

FWIW, if you're interested in Spanish cuisine, you might want to check out the CIA's new _Spain and the World Table,_ just published by DK Books.

Heather: I can't go into details of the project, just yet. It's something we're experimenting with as an addition to the book review department.


----------



## jonpcooks (May 9, 2008)

Amuse Bouche by rick tramonto is pretty good.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, JonP. I have a lot of respect for Rick Tremonto, so the book really should be part of my project.

Do you happen to know the publisher?


----------



## jonpcooks (May 9, 2008)

I believe it is Random House, Inc, New York.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks, JonP.


----------



## prtybrd (Apr 29, 2008)

My favorite dim sum book is Dim Sum: The Art of Chinese Tea Lunch by Ellen Leong Blonder. The recipes really make dim sum like you would have in restaurants. It's my go-to for dumplings.


----------

